# Different AFMA Values Saved to C1, C2...?



## bluenoser1993 (Jan 18, 2017)

Has anyone tried saving different AFMA to a lens in the custom modes C1, C2, C3? I've only ever tested lenses at the one recommended distance with FoCal, but I've been thinking about testing my 100-400 at very long range, say 200 meters or so (with and without the 1.4x). The challenge will be to find a good spot to do the testing.

The goal is to create a C1 crop mode setting on my 5Ds and have the AF tuned for long distance and then the AF tuned for standard distances in all other settings. I'd then be able to have the AF adjusted at multiple ranges. If my understanding of the manual is correct, this should work.

Has anyone tested lenses at vastly different distances and had different results?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 18, 2017)

AFMA settings are global, you can't link them to a C# setting.


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Jan 18, 2017)

I wasn't sure, but page 439 of the 5Ds manual sure made it seem like it was something that could be registered to C#. I think I have a screen shot of the page attached here, I'm on my phone. If it didn't work I'll edit the post later.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 19, 2017)

Interesting. I'd try a test to see if the values are saved. Consider, if you get a new lens or retest an old one, you'd have to modify the AFMA values in a regular mode and in each C# mode. I suspect what's saved with the C# setting is the main setting (disable / adjust all / adjust by lens), but not the lens-specific values. That's how it's described for the 1D X II:

[AF5] AF point selection pattern, AF point display during focus, Viewfinder display illumination, AF status in viewfinder, AF Microadjustment (excluding the adjustment amount)

Try setting a value and registering C1, then set a different value for that lens and register C2, then go back to C1 and see if it reports the old or the new value. Please let us know how it goes!


----------



## candc (Jan 19, 2017)

I have needed to set different values for various distances with sigma lenses. Coincidently they make the dock tool for that. 

I have not had that same issue with canon lenses. The af adjustment value seems good at whatever distance the target is.


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Jan 19, 2017)

So, to quote page 437, "You can register current camera settings, such as the shooting mode, menu functions, and custom function settings, as custom shooting modes under the mode dials C1, C2, C3 positions." Once a custom shooting mode is registered "the current camera settings (page 438-439) will be registered under the mode dial's C# position".

Page 439 is the one attached above, and it includes the AF Microadjustment. The way this is written implies what I hoped to do is possible, however, I just tested it and as Neuro stated, the AFMA was global. Disappointing. Is this a case of a poorly written manual that is misleading me, or is it an intended feature that doesn't work?


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Jan 19, 2017)

Neuro, I was writing my last post when you replied. I had tested it as you suggested, registered C1 with a +10 AFMA, switch back to Av mode, changed the AFMA to +5 and registered C2. The AFMA ends up being +5 for both C1 and C2.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 19, 2017)

I'd say the former, a poorly written manual. As I suggested, it wouldn't make sense to require users to add/change a lens-specific value in multiple places.


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Jan 19, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> I suspect what's saved with the C# setting is the main setting (disable / adjust all / adjust by lens), but not the lens-specific values.



I just did a second test and your suspicion was correct. I could set it up so that AFMA was disabled in C1 and enabled with a value in C2.

Best case, my 100-400 would be close to 0 at near or far, and require an adjustment at the opposite, thus allowing a work around.

Actually, best case my lens will test the same at both the extremes.


----------



## rado98 (Jan 19, 2017)

C# can be set to use adjust all lenses by the same amount vs use a value for each individual lens.
With that in mind...
Set the adjust all lenses afma setting to what you would need at 400 and infinity.
Select use the same amount for all lenses and register that to a C#.
Use individual afma values for all other modes.
I use this method fit one of my lenses and it works fine.

I am writing from my mobile so apologies for the crap writing.


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Jan 19, 2017)

rado98 said:


> C# can be set to use adjust all lenses by the same amount vs use a value for each individual lens.
> With that in mind...
> Set the adjust all lenses afma setting to what you would need at 400 and infinity.
> Select use the same amount for all lenses and register that to a C#.
> ...



That's great thinking, thanks! My main priority is with the one lens, so if testing of my 100-400 shows a different value of AFMA at 600-700 feet vs normal range I'll set a C# to adjust all lenses the amount required for long range and make that my crop mode.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 19, 2017)

Canon can fix your lens if it does not AF accurately at all distances within 5 micro adjust points, which I have heard is considered the acceptable tolerance. Test your lens at various distances to see how much it varies, if it varies by 6 pts from mfd to infinity, set AFMA between the two values and it will never be off by more than ~3 points, which is very good.


----------

